# Repair Small Hole in Vinyl Siding



## Silkcityflorida (Nov 29, 2011)

I need some suggestions for repairing a small quarter-sized hole in some vinyl siding.

I have thought of redoing the entire wall, but that seems to be overkill. I have also thought of replacing just the piece with the hole, but doubt I can get a good color match with the 7 year old existing siding. I have also thought of planting a shrub to hide the hole.

But I would prefer some sort of "patch". Can anyone suggest a method of covering over or filling in a small quarter-sized hole in siding so it blends with the existing siding? 

I cannot seem to get behind the piece, or I would be tempted to glue a piece of plastic on the back of the hole and then use some sort of paintable caulk.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

You won't ever get anything to really blend. So go "contrast".

Put a blank electrical box cover over it (caulk underneath).
Make it look like you removed a receptacle or switch or something.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

How about using one of those stick on 'smileys' !


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

How far is hole from a seam?


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

U won't get match at all. I could not even find the same siding. So I bought a peice that was close. I took a section g
Off the back of the shed and put it on the house. So if you don't have an out building, take a peice off an area of the house that is in open view. It is easy to remove and replace.


----------



## DrumBum (Nov 8, 2011)

i had a hole in a piece of my siding roughly the same size...i got some "great stuff" and sprayed a small amount into the hole. trimmed the excess off. i found some excess cutoff of a jchannel and used it for color match and bought a small container of exterior paint (you can get these small samples for a buck or 2 at lowes) and touched up the spot. the color wasn't a perfect match, but it looked better than the hole. and i also don't have to worry about bees or other unwanted guests.


----------



## Silkcityflorida (Nov 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

"Blank electrical box cover" -- Interesting solution.
"Smiley" -- cute.
The hole is about 6 feet from the nearest seam.
Where do you get "great stuff"?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Can you cannibalize a piece from somewhere else? For instance have you been looking for an excuse to put an outdoor light next to a door?

Vinyl siding is easy to work with and if the hole is only the size of a quarter you might be able to get away with cutting out a small square without any seams or bends or anything and have it "pop" into place between the seams and just hold itself there.

Again ... you'll need to find a place to "cannibalize" some from.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

We have used vinyl siding off the gable end to patch, then did something different there.


----------



## DrumBum (Nov 8, 2011)

Silkcityflorida said:


> Where do you get "great stuff"?



lowe's, home depot, any hardware store. i should've specified...it's spray foam insulation. made for gaps and seams.


----------



## ejmiller (Apr 7, 2013)

*How I patched my Vinyl Siding*

I tried PVC solvent/Cleaner... didn't work for me.
Then tried Acetone which cleaned well (did a little dissolving) but dried too fast.

Then I tried the brown "Gorilla Glue" and so far it's been sticking for two years.

"Gorilla Glue expands, so there's a good chance that some will ooze out from the edges. So, I scraped "gently" to scrape as much off as I could reach.

Just sayin'


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Add an outlet or light somewhere else on the house. Save the little square cutout and cut it so it fits over the hole with some overlap of course. Use 100% GE silicone sealer. Wipe off any excess that oozes out and it will be there for a long time.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

For some reason here in S. GA. quarter-sized holes magically appear in many homes with vinyl siding. My guess is that these are caused buy small rocks thrown by a lawn mower. I have success patching these with any color of vinyl siding, cutting a piece just slightly larger than the hole and to it's shape. I take a wooden "popsicle" stick, cut the end off square and glue it to the middle of the patch. Then I carefully put the patch into the hole pushing it to one side until I can get the entire patch in. Using some type of good glue, Gorilla is very good, glue the patch into place and hold until the glue will hold the patch until dry. When this is completely dry use automotive "Bondo" to fill in the recessed area and try to mark any "grain" pattern into the Bondo before it hardens. As "DrumBum" stated, find some color matching paint and tough up this area. Properly done this patch will be hard to notice unless is looking for it.


----------

